# trim tag detailing...



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, im aware its not "correct" to remove firewall paint from trim tag on gtos, but it does look kinda nice under the hood. how should it be done? i assume masking tape around it and some fine steel wool. could someone that has done it tell me the method?...rickm.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Tape it off and use a small cotton buff on a rotary tool along with rouge or buffing compound...... then stand back and make sure you have shades on


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My cowl tag had that much paint on it you could barely read the letters. I bet there was 5 coats of paint on it. 

I took a screw driver and putty knife and knocked off the worst of it. I then used sand paper to cut more of it. I then used mineral spirits and 0000 steel wool. I spent hours and hours on it. When I was finished it I left it aluminum and did not apply any paint to it. I left it natural. It shines.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I painted mine and then ran sandpaper over the letters, it's not correct but looks pretty good and is easy to read;


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

'05gto,yours came out pretty nice..


----------

